# Slipfence System



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

After some recent windstorms, I'm left with very little fence. Has anyone used this Slipfence system that is available at Lowes & Home Depot?

I like the look of it, and the way it goes together. It reminds me of a scaled down Soldier Pile Shoring Wall, which some people may be familiar with.

Curious if anyone has had good/bad experiences? Thanks!

https://youtu.be/ZuWbQudirrI


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

My first impression is their "system" is a really difficult, slow install process. The spacing and plumb are critical for those posts. You sure can't knock it out in a day like a regular cedar fence.

I builder friend once told me that solid fencing is just a windy day's plaything. Always leave gaps between boards so the wind can go through without too much resistance. So while I agree that horizontal system looks neat and modern, I wouldn't use it at a windy location.

If you like the SlipFence brand, their "vertical" or "traditional" systems seem like a better design for windy locations...

https://www.slipfence.com/vertical/video


----------

